# First dental cleaning and they found cracked tooth



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yesterday, we took Gucci in for her first official dental cleaning and they gave her anesthesia and cleaned her teeth (which the vets said her teeth looked really 'very good' considering she is 7 years old and told me to keep doing whatever it is that I have been doing, which is Petz life gel 3-4 times a week and occasional scraping off tarter (yes, she actually lets me do that..lol) and they found a cracked back tooth that was impacted down and said it has probably been causing her a fair amount of pain and noticed she has more buildup on the other side, probably just instinctively chewing on the non injured side, I can't believe I didn't realize it.

There have been a few times she's been eating her jerky and acted like she was in pain, but I always thought it was her tummy hurting or gas pains, It never dawned on me it was a tooth  It was something that they couldn't really see until they xray'd her and they had to extract the tooth.

I'm really glad we didn't put off the dental exam and just did it, I hope my baby girl realizes that we fixed her up, she was pretty pissed of at me yesterday after we picked her up from the vet for leaving her there and by pissed off, I mean 'sad', looking at me with those teary eyes, all pitiful like like "why did you do that to me, mom?"..  Her eyes get all watery and it makes me sad to see her *cry*

Anyhow, today she seems to be feeling a little better and didn't object to her metacam dose, (doggie motrin)

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, the guilt those sad eyes cause! 

I am glad that they found it. The poor baby. Why don't they tell us when they have an owie? I bet she will feel so much better now.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor Gucci! Glad the vet got her tooth taken care of.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor Gucci, I hope she feels better soon. My vet told me dogs are very stoic and don't tell us they're in pain so we need to be aware of subtle changes in behavior as that may be the only indication something is wrong. Kara - you're a good Hav mommy and now your baby is going to feel so much better.  -Jeanne-


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better little princess.:hug:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Feel better Gucci. We also use Petz Life in the Spray form.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww...poor little baby. Hope she is feeling better and will forgive you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! She is all back to herself, she liked the 'honey flavored' motrin they gave her, at least she lost a tooth way back in the back and not a front one  sad she lost any.

The vet said her teeth looked 'great' from the petzlife and told me I shouldn't bother with the sealant, they said they had other 7 year old dogs in there with several teeth having to be extracted and in poor shape dentally, so it works!

I have both the spray and the gel, she freaks out more with the spray though (the run around and rub her face on everything dance)

Kara


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor girl!! Hope you're feeling better Miss Gucci.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Feel better little Gucci!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, sweet girl!! Glad it's all over!!
Tillie has a cracked back tooth also somehow and will be going under soon to have a cleaning and the tooth fixed...  I wish we could talk to them and explain why we have to leave them sometimes...


----------

